# Dad's 1987(?) Cannondale Complete and Original



## kkjellquist (Oct 31, 2006)

My Dad is a looooong time road biker, but never took to mountain biking. Back in 1986 or 87 we went to D&Q in New Jersey and got two new Cannondales. My smaller red version of the same bike was ridden into the ground and is long gone. My Dad rode his maybe twice and I would be shocked if this bike has 200 miles. He put the rack on to run errands and commute, but he never does.

Original foam grips, tires, cables/housing, break pads, etc. Except for some scratches, probably from moving several times, the bike is like new at 25 yrs old! It's huge...I have a 34" true inseam and I can barely stand over it.



Friction or Index 6 sp thumbies;


----------



## Beerbaron (Feb 28, 2012)

The thread needs pics of you out on the trails on it


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

My first MTB was about the same year as this one and was a Cannondale, started MTBing in 88 or so...nice.


----------



## WolfgangBock (Jan 13, 2006)

Looks like my big brother.


----------



## kkjellquist (Oct 31, 2006)

WolfgangBock said:


> Looks like my big brother.


Nice! Do you know the model and year? Mine was red, but the same model and your size. Interesting they didn't indicate the model anywhere on the frame.


----------



## WolfgangBock (Jan 13, 2006)

Here is how it looked like when I received it.It had Exage components and in the 88 catalogue it is shown as SM500.You can get helpfull informations under"http://www.vintagecannondale.com/info.html".The serial number says it is an 88model.Too bad the stem was stuck in the fork and I had to cut it off.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Sweet! I have a 92 M800 Beast of the East.

Great bikes.


----------



## shawn57817 (May 15, 2012)

Are those original tires? Are they still in good shape? The bike looks gorgeous!


----------



## kkjellquist (Oct 31, 2006)

Original everything...cables/housing, tires, grips...maybe even the tubes. Frankly, I am stunned he had held on to the thing all these years.



shawn57817 said:


> Are those original tires? Are they still in good shape? The bike looks gorgeous!


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

cool bikes....I've always like cannondale...I just recently aquired a 1985 sm500 im almost perfect condition...has the 24" rear wheel....the tires were the only thing changed on it i think...nothing looks like it ever had a wrench touch it....and I got a 1990 sm800 that was used as much as your dads...I love it when folks dont use nice bikes then sell them cheap....the 800 came with a perfect rock shock 1..still working...and a pair of brand new sidi dominators and XT ppedals (he only used them once..and it shows)...lovin the vintage bikes!!!


----------



## ZenBilly2 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Love my Cannondale*

Got


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

How ya feelin' about that seat post?


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> How ya feelin' about that seat post?


Not good


----------



## ZenBilly2 (Feb 5, 2011)

Xtr


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

ZenBilly2 said:


> Thompson?...Great investment! Micro-adjustments, it is all that (and then some). I would put it on any bike I owned. Oh, FYI, I installed a Chris King Headset and Marzocchi 2002 X Fly replaced the leaking R1 fork. I run IRD 9 speed thumbies with 11-34 XT and 24-38-50 chainrings (Onza buzz saw / Powerglide). XTR brakes and front and rear derailers. Fi'zi:k Tundra 2 Saddle.


The post is backwards.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

banks said:


> Not good


I think it's contagious..


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

girlonbike said:


> The post is backwards.


Tri it, you might like it.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Tri it, you might like it.


I thought tri bikes were just road bikes with Scott bars.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Kleinandale? 

ZenBilly2, you wandered into the place least likely to appreciate the upgrades you've got going on. If you love your bike, awesome, that's what it's all about. 

But reverse position post means either you bought a stem way too long, and are now trying to compensate with the worst possible approach, to make the reach shorter, or, you didn't even know it should lean backward, not forward.

Slam position in road bikes is uncomfortable at best. I'd never do it to an MTB.....


----------



## ZenBilly2 (Feb 5, 2011)

set up.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ZenBilly2 said:


> My upgraded stem mirrored the original stem as close as possible. I took great pain in doing so. The original was a Nitto stem. Nitto is best known for their road components. The SM 2000 was a race ready mountain bike in 1989. The stem is 110 degrees rise. It now is "slammed' (not as in the picture). It "feels" better to me that way. I do have another mountain bike that does not "feel" right with a longer or slammed stem. The geometry of the bikes are very different. The SM 200 has a long top tube. With the long stem, my back is flattened, That is likely why it feels better. Vintage mountain bikes were much closer to road bikes. Because I use the bike generally on fire roads, I find I have an aero advantage with the bike set up.


Maybe a more direct approach is needed here.

You Put Your Layback Seatpost In *Backwards.* Turn it around.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Seat slammed all the way back on the rails: check
Seatpost set back set forward: check
Rider happy with his lot: check
The correct setup: FAIL

Easy to fix, take the saddle off the post, turn it 180degrees, remount saddle with it all the way forward on the rails, re-insert post with saddle pointing in the correct direction. Final positioning will be the same and keep the fashion police off what you rest on your saddle.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Bigwheel said:


> Seat slammed all the way back on the rails: check
> Seatpost set back set forward: check
> Rider happy with his lot: check
> The correct setup: FAIL
> ...


So what I'm hearing you say is, they should have bought a straight Thomson instead of a layback. Is that correct?


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

No offense, but you must have gorilla fingers if you can reach those brake levers...


----------



## bucktruck (Jan 8, 2006)

Drummerboy,

That's why the seatpost is installed backwards! Sheesh


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> So what I'm hearing you say is, they should have bought a straight Thomson instead of a layback. Is that correct?


I don't know anymore.


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

you have a 89 made in 88. 89 decals and flag.


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

[Gotta love those big fat tube Cannondales :thumbsup:


----------

